# Are these fans worth buying, for only looks?



## Jaskaran (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello 
I got a new build at my home. 
Everything for performance is complete. Now I am moving on to looks. My cabinet is cooler master 690 2 plus. 
I have been purchasing fans for performance and same I want to do for looks. For performance, I have corsair h100 and for looks I have selected some cheap and low performance fans 
Cooler Master 90 cfm led cooler (blue, red and green) 
Deepcool XFAN80L 
Note: I don't expect much performance from them, they are just for looks. 
Will these fans help keep my system cool atleast at some extent? I hope they won't increase heat! (Although I know it's impossible).
Are they worth buying for my purpose?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 19, 2013)

For looks & LED MODS , go for LED Strips from NZXT/Bitfenix. 

BitFenix.com » Products » Premium Modding » Alchemy LED Strips

Check with *Xtremegraffix * for Bitfenix LED Strips(30cm) which cost around 1.2k-1.5k.
XTREME GRAFIX | Where Indian Gaming Is Rendered


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I know it.
1) I can't buy them. Reason- I am limited to flipkart and such things are not available in my area (although I will try more shops tomorrow).
2) I preferred led fans because they will serve multiple purposes- rotating LEDs look as well as cooling.
So that is why I want to go with fans.
But these are to bad. Well they even be good for me to atleast a little extent?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

About the fans you have posted:
1. Coolermaster 90 cfm fan is very good in terms of performance and looks.
2. Deepcool 80mm fan = very bad in performance (low air pressure) avoid it.

Bitfenix fans are good, actually they are a prefect mix of performance + looks.
Look here at flipkart: Coolers - Buy Coolers Online at Best Prices in India - Computer Components : Computers | Flipkart.com
Anything you like? 
If yes, then which one?? Although they are yet to be sold at flipkart, I can make you some arrangements for you (depending on the place you are located) ...


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for your concern.
I liked all bitfenix spectre series and want them all.
But they are neither available on flipkart nor in my area (searched many shops.
can you please help me find them?
I live in India/Punjab/Ludhiana
Thanks.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2013)

Send PM to this guy: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/86960.html
He is the importer of Birfenix in India.
You can tell him the exact products you want.


----------

